# PC Case Lowryder GROW



## crazytrain14 (Jun 18, 2009)

hey guys,

this is my second grow. i ordered 6 lowryder seeds from marijuana seeds worldwide and they came within a week and a half. only 4 out of the 6 actually sprouted and one came out with the cotaledon stuck around the leaves, so its the runt. temps are 82 at the highest. running on 18/6. will be starting nutes in a few days. any comments would be greatly appreciated. all sprouted except for the small one on june 5.

crazytrain


----------



## poppinfresh (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks good. Did you buy the case pre-made? Or did you DIY it?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 19, 2009)

poppinfresh said:


> Looks good. Did you buy the case pre-made? Or did you DIY it?


i bought it online


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 19, 2009)

hey guys so its been 2 weeks since they sprouted and they are looking real good. i gave them their first batch of nutes a few days ago and they seem to be loving it. any thoughts or suggestions?

later


----------



## joshbigbuds (Jun 19, 2009)

nice plants hw much u expectin to yield? u lstin wiv 4 plants in a grow case?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 19, 2009)

joshbigbuds said:


> nice plants hw much u expectin to yield? u lstin wiv 4 plants in a grow case?


 
hey man,
yea i am planning on starting the lst treatment in a few days lol just waiting for them to get maybe another set of nodes of two on them


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 20, 2009)

hey guys when do you think i should start to train them for lst?


----------



## firsttimegrowing (Jun 20, 2009)

hey dude nice grow
id say start lsting when they grow their 4th - 5th node
i started lst on mine a few days ago and theyr looking good now
cant wait to see how this turns out =]
subscribed


----------



## firsttimegrowing (Jun 20, 2009)

btw what website did you buy your case from?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 20, 2009)

firsttimegrowing said:


> btw what website did you buy your case from?


got that sucker on ebay man haha


----------



## xami (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey man, good job so far .

Whats the size of your grow box? 
What lighting are you using now/flowering?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 21, 2009)

xami said:


> Hey man, good job so far .
> 
> Whats the size of your grow box?
> What lighting are you using now/flowering?


hey dude box is 20hx18Lx8 deep
right now i am using 4 23w 6500 bulbs, for flowering i will be using 4 2700k 23 w bulbs.
pics will be coming today as soon as the lights come on and i water em


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks good.
There's sidebranch growth there already so I'd start lst now.
Good luck.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 21, 2009)

hey so i aim guoing to start lst today. they are 3 weeks 2 days old. 
what is the best thing to use for pulling them over? thoughts?


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 21, 2009)

Whatever you've got.
Wire, elastic bands, bent paper clips. anything will do.
My preference is to put screw hooks into the pot and use hair bands to tie the plant to the nearest hook.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 21, 2009)

hey guys,

so good news two of the four showed sex today and both females!!!!!!!!!!!
i started lst on these to ladies today. next biggest plant should show real soon so i will do that when she shows. the runt is still lookin strong just growing very slow. tomorow i will flush with distilled water and start bloom nutes after that watering. o and thats my snake elliot

so, let me know what yall think. suggestions?

later yall, Crazytrain14


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 22, 2009)

any suggestions or thoughts? lights will come on today at 7pm


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd prolly half the distance between the plants and the lights.


----------



## stickyburke (Jun 22, 2009)

wow...i cant believe they already showed sex...i bought lowryder2 seeds from worldwide marijuana seeds .com and my "low"ryder is damn near three feet tall...grown in hydroponics lowryder is a monster...at least mine is


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 22, 2009)

stickyburke said:


> wow...i cant believe they already showed sex...i bought lowryder2 seeds from worldwide marijuana seeds .com and my "low"ryder is damn near three feet tall...grown in hydroponics lowryder is a monster...at least mine is


dang thats crazy what kind of lights are you using? mine are actually only 2 weeks and bout 4 days old, i didnt do the counting to well earlier lol. lemme see some pics if you have any im interested to see your plants
cheers man


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 24, 2009)

yo

so i transplanted the ladies lastnight. i ended up with 1 male out of 4 so far and 2 females so im pretty happy with that. the first couple of pics are of the male that i just chopped. the rest are of the two ladies in their new pots. still watering with distilled water for a few more days then i will start bloom nutes. more pics in 5 days probably unless something bad happens. for now its  time.

so what do yall think? and comments or suggestions are welcome

peace, crazytrain


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like there's plenty of food in that soil already to me, so be careful with those nutes. Wait until you see a bit of yellowing around the bottom leaves.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 24, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Looks like there's plenty of food in that soil already to me, so be careful with those nutes. Wait until you see a bit of yellowing around the bottom leaves.


hey thanks for the input. i am only using half strength nutes. i havent used the bloom nutes yet and probably wont for another week until it needs it.

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 24, 2009)

hey so i just switched my lights to the soft white for florweing. should i leave 2 daylight bulbs in with 2 soft white bulbs or should i just use all 4 soft whites? sorry if that was repetative i seem to have ingested a few thc's a few min ago.

thanks


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 25, 2009)

I would mix the lights until they are in full bloom.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 25, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> I would mix the lights until they are in full bloom.


thanks for the response man, i left 2 daylights and 2 soft whites. thanks for the help man i take it you know what your talking about.

peace


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 25, 2009)

I've grown around 80 LR#2 in my case although I tend to avoid auto strains in there these days.


----------



## grow space (Jun 25, 2009)

yo man-sweet case you got there-how much was it and what are the wattages of those 2 cfl-s.
anyway-nice LR you got there.good luck and sweet bloom to those babys.

keep ti up...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 25, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo man-sweet case you got there-how much was it and what are the wattages of those 2 cfl-s.
> anyway-nice LR you got there.good luck and sweet bloom to those babys.
> 
> keep ti up...


 
thanks man, 
i got it on ebay. it was 280 i think. it has 4 lights in it all 23w but equivalent to a 100 w bulb. 

peace


----------



## WhiteWidowBud (Jun 25, 2009)

can you really seed to harvest a lowryder in a pc case?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 25, 2009)

yea lots of people have done it. lowryder usually gets to about 18 in tall at the most average round 16


----------



## WhiteWidowBud (Jun 26, 2009)

so if my grow room right now is about two times as big as a pc case. i can grow atleast 2 easyryders in there?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 26, 2009)

i guess just make sure you have the right ventilation and everything


----------



## WhiteWidowBud (Jun 26, 2009)

but its more than enough for 1 right?

is this lowryder 2 or 1?

and thanks man + rep


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 26, 2009)

this is lowryder 1. its supposed to be done quicker than 2. i wouldve gone with 2 but im workin with some time restraints here
thanks man


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 27, 2009)

so there are some spots on the leaves im not quite sure what they are. i made the mistake of watering with molasses for a while for every watering so maybe it got to them a lil bit. i flushed 2 days ago and will flush again tonight. pics will be coming soon. lights come on at 7. lst is working nicely. the side branches are all bending to grop out and up. they are 21 days old now.
peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 28, 2009)

hey guys,
so i made the mistake of water molasses water with every watering during veg and i think that is what caused the spots ont he leaves. i flushed it twice so im hoping all that will buff out. should i trim some of the fan leaves on the bushier girl to let light into the sidebranches? its looking like the runt is going to be a male. so 2 out of 6 were female, 2 didnt sprout, and 2 were male. so what are yall;s thoughts or suggestions?

let me know

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 28, 2009)

more pics that wouldnt upload on my update post


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 29, 2009)

Plants all look healthy crazytrain.
I don't use molasses personally but the spots were not as a result of using it. It looks like you left a few drops of water on those leaves and they just burned in the heat and light. Nothing to worry about at all and you can stop the flushing.
I've only grown 10 LR#1 and it was a few years ago now but your plants look much more like LR#2 to me.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 29, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Plants all look healthy crazytrain.
> I don't use molasses personally but the spots were not as a result of using it. It looks like you left a few drops of water on those leaves and they just burned in the heat and light. Nothing to worry about at all and you can stop the flushing.
> I've only grown 10 LR#1 and it was a few years ago now but your plants look much more like LR#2 to me.


thanks man i wasnt exactly sure. i bought lowryder #1 but who knows maybe they sent me #2. would you recomend a small dose of bloom nutes or should i hold off a few days? thanks for all your help man.

peace


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 29, 2009)

np. 
I wouldn't feed them anything just yet.
The big bottom leaf with the spots in the first pic may just be starting to yellow but that may be the light. Every other leaf on all of them is screaming good health so they are still feeding from the nutes in the soil.
Adding your nutes will prolly burn them just now. Look for the bottom 2 sets of leaves yellowing. That's when to start.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 29, 2009)

cool thanks for the advice. ill watch the lower leaves. any idea how long that usually took with you?


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 30, 2009)

It depends on the amount of nutes in the soil. Once they are exhausted the plant will start to take nitrogen from the leaves, starting at the bottom. That's your sign to get the dinner on


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jun 30, 2009)

looks good subscribed im growing this well lowryder 2 and deisel ryder.....do you ever plan on going much past the size of those cups after transplant????


----------



## silentzombie (Jun 30, 2009)

everything in there looks great. What are the dimensions of that case. I am thinking about building something similar out of a night stand and using a 150w HPS...

all in all the plants look really good. stay patient.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 30, 2009)

cbtwohundread-ive already transplanted into larger wider pots. the last plant in the cup was a male so i gave it to a buddy to cross with another plant.

silentzombie- the case is 21 in tall 8 in deep and 18 in long. 

thanks for the posts and replies everyone i should have some pics coming later tonight

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 30, 2009)

hey guys so today is day 25. i swapped all the daylight bulbs out for the soft white bulbs for flowering. i did a tiny bit of trimming of the fan leaves so enough light can get through the tops. i have not started bloom nutes yet. i guess thats about it for now. everything is going pretty smoothly.

any comments or suggestions are more then welcome.

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 30, 2009)

more pics that wouldn't psot with the update


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 2, 2009)

hey guys

so just to let yall know i will be gone all weekend but i took my box over to a friends that knows what hes doing so they will be taken care of. might be mid next week before i can get pics up. dang gf is stayin with me til tuesday so tuesday night pics will be coming.

happy 4th dude get way blasted

peace

AMERICA FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Moses'BurninCush (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow man this is amazing. I'm thinking about a stealth PC grow box myself. I'm looking at pcgrowcase.com because they have a nice Flowing Case that's 2 feet tall. I've never grown before but I'm planning on doing exactly what you're doing. It's great to have you paving the way. You're like the Neil Armstrong of Lowryders.

One small seed for man, one giant plant for mankind.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 5, 2009)

Moses'BurninCush said:


> Wow man this is amazing. I'm thinking about a stealth PC grow box myself. I'm looking at pcgrowcase.com because they have a nice Flowing Case that's 2 feet tall. I've never grown before but I'm planning on doing exactly what you're doing. It's great to have you paving the way. You're like the Neil Armstrong of Lowryders.
> 
> One small seed for man, one giant plant for mankind.


 
word 
thanks man


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok so here is the latest. its day 33, 2 days short of 5 weeks old. the plants are doing well. as you can see buds are forming and the hairs are real long. one of the plants "Linda" has 4 nice tops on her from the lst. the other plant "Lacey" i guess i didn't lst good enough but o well it will still grow. should i be worried about the yellowing on the leaves? anyways i used some bloom nutes the other day and i am watering about everyother day. so if yall have any questions, comments or suggestions feel free to let loose.

peace yall


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 8, 2009)

stupid thing will only let me upload 4 pics at a time. weird


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 9, 2009)

Plant's budding nicely. That yellowing is normal in flower but it does seem to have crept up to the top of the plant quite quickly so it was prolly a good move to feed it.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 9, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Plant's budding nicely. That yellowing is normal in flower but it does seem to have crept up to the top of the plant quite quickly so it was prolly a good move to feed it.


 
thanks man, i have 3/4 strength nutes mixed in my water. next time i water will be with nutes. do you recomend watering and waiting 30 min and watering again or how have you been doing it?

peace


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 9, 2009)

I tend to give them a bit of a drink and wait 10 minutes before giving them a proper watering as this seems to ensure all parts of the soil take up the nutes or water.
You prolly have 3 - 4 weeks of feeding before you start to flush so you should be ok to feed at each watering unless the instructions on the nutes say otherwise. 3/4 strength for now & build up to full strength over the next week should be fine.


----------



## SixthSensi (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice job so far. I was looking through, and wondering why you stopping training them? You should train it down again in another direction. This will open the plant up so more light gets in. Also will stop you from needing to trim the leaves to let more light to the lower buds.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 9, 2009)

SixthSensi said:


> Nice job so far. I was looking through, and wondering why you stopping training them? You should train it down again in another direction. This will open the plant up so more light gets in. Also will stop you from needing to trim the leaves to let more light to the lower buds.


 
hey thanks for stoppin by, i just tried to tie the taller one down a bit more but the stems have gotten pretty hard and don't want to move. yea i should have trained a bit more but o well.

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 9, 2009)

hey v12

thanks for all the info, you've been a great deal of help. i will start to feed with most waterings unless they start to show nute burn. also another question. im already getting a few brown hairs. is this normal?

peace


----------



## NorthWest69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Crazy box, I love it. 
I would keep going with the molasses, just not every watering. 
Try every 2nd, or 3rd. Then use those organic nutes when your not mixing in molasses. 

I like Bat guano, it can be over 300 years old!! 
That's the oldest poo I've ever heard of other than Lary King.


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 9, 2009)

np m8.
The hairs turn brown as they get older. Once the plant stops putting out new white ones to replace them it's about time to chop.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 9, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> np m8.
> The hairs turn brown as they get older. Once the plant stops putting out new white ones to replace them it's about time to chop.


word, i know when they are bout 90% brown to chop,of course checking the trichs. i just didn't think that some of the hairs would be completely orange already



NorthWest69 said:


> Crazy box, I love it.
> I would keep going with the molasses, just not every watering.
> Try every 2nd, or 3rd. Then use those organic nutes when your not mixing in molasses.
> 
> ...


 
yea im gunna be using mollasses every 2 watering and feeding with everywatering since the ladies have taken up all the nutrients in the soil. i need to get control of the yellowing.
will feeding more regularly help out on the yellowing of the laves? i tested my soil the other day and i was fine in nitrogen and potassium my ph was near 6.8ish 7.

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 13, 2009)

hey whats up guys,

so here are my 2 ladies. they are 38 days old and sleeping at the moment. i snapped a few pics lastnight. i've been watering with some epsom salt int he water to try and get control of the watering, BUT i don't want to over do the use of it and lock up the roots. so if anyone has any other suggestions please let me know. temps at the most are at 80 so we're doing good in that dept. Next watering i will be feeding with Flora Nova Nutes. Buds are looking nice and starting to trich up real nice. first 4 or 5 pics are of the taller plant.

thoughts comments or suggestions?


peace,
crazytrain


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 13, 2009)

anyone know how to upload more thatn 4 pics at a time? its not letting me


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 13, 2009)

still won't let me upload more than 4 pics....gay


----------



## NorthWest69 (Jul 13, 2009)

Some yellowing should be expected during late flowering. Hopefully it just means your plant is using all the nutrients in the fan leaves, and is now focusing all it's energy on the buds.

Does somebody know exactly when leafs are supposed to turn yellow naturally? Or if these plants could be suffering from a deficiency, or overfertilization? 

I included a shot of one of my plants, which is also rapidly yellowing. Basically all fan leaves had become mostly yellow about 4 weeks into flowering.


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 13, 2009)

I made a mistake earlier and said they didn't look like LR#1 but they sure do now, so theycan be harvested in a little over 3 weeks. So what NorthWest69 said above is about right.
To upload more than 4 pics, close the upload window after the first 4 are up and open it again. You can see the files at the bottom and now you can add another 4.

Sounds like maybe you have all 2700k light NorthWest69. All my cfl grows went yellow a bit early until I put 10% blue light into the room. It sorted it overnight. There's a thread just started on it in the cfl section.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 13, 2009)

V12

so should i maybe add one daylight bulb?


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 13, 2009)

With 3 weeks left I think I'd stick with the 2700's.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 13, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> With 3 weeks left I think I'd stick with the 2700's.


 
good deal man. got 4 2700k bulbs in there. do you think it would be woth while to upgrade to higher wattage bulbs? i was at lowes today and they have some 2700k 150w equivalent bulbs. i know it will raise temps but i can just move em down or turn the fan up. plants are getting a feeding tonight in a few min. the ladies just woke up. now its time to toke up.

peace bro thanks for all the help

+rep


----------



## silouan (Jul 13, 2009)

how did your plants turn out? final weight?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 13, 2009)

silouan said:


> how did your plants turn out? final weight?


 
the pictures i am posting are current, so the plant is still living...


----------



## parkercky (Jul 13, 2009)

Have been reading your post, good luck with the harvest, cool case. Reps+ and subscribed.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 13, 2009)

parkercky said:


> Have been reading your post, good luck with the harvest, cool case. Reps+ and subscribed.


thanks bro


----------



## silouan (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry, missed that. thanks for the post...plan to read it till the end.

peace!


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 14, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> good deal man. got 4 2700k bulbs in there. do you think it would be woth while to upgrade to higher wattage bulbs? i was at lowes today and they have some 2700k 150w equivalent bulbs. i know it will raise temps but i can just move em down or turn the fan up. plants are getting a feeding tonight in a few min. the ladies just woke up. now its time to toke up.
> 
> peace bro thanks for all the help
> 
> +rep


Use as much light as the temps will allow for best results. I use a single 150w and the plants respond really well.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 14, 2009)

hey guys

i know i just uploaded pics yesterday but today the top leaves near the buds are starting to get some sort or purple or red color on them. i fed with nutrients yesterday. not sure if it is normal. first 3 pics are the taller plant. next 3 are of the bushier one any comments or suggestions?

peace


----------



## fogo4life (Jul 14, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey guys so its been 2 weeks since they sprouted and they are looking real good. i gave them their first batch of nutes a few days ago and they seem to be loving it. any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> later


 
hey man beautiful plants i like it lowryder is sweet man wish i could get some lowryder seeds lol ive been on a grow for a while now its outside im thinkin about puttin a stealth grow in the cabinet on my dresser but not sure yet the plant u see in my pics is just some dank bang seed but i just got done germinating and planting some macado but yea man keep us posted man ill do the same


----------



## fogo4life (Jul 14, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey guys
> 
> i know i just uploaded pics yesterday but today the top leaves near the buds are starting to get some sort or purple or red color on them. i fed with nutrients yesterday. not sure if it is normal. first 3 pics are the taller plant. next 3 are of the bushier one any comments or suggestions?
> 
> peace


na man its all good those are just traits of that plant omg its fucking beautiful man i like it alot


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 15, 2009)

I see the purple in the first pic above.
I got the same effect when I tried watering with molasses so I don't use it now.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 15, 2009)

i'll just stick with water i guess ha. man it seems like this is a very sensative strain. o well its been fun. i just hope that i don't have to harvest early due to plant conditions.

peace


----------



## Dankness1234 (Jul 19, 2009)

First post for me but I've been here following some lowryder threads. I've got 10 in a grow box in my basement. 4 plants about 6 weeks old. They are flowering but are showing the same problem signs as your babies. I haven't done nutes or epsom salts but some friends have suggested I try that to fix the problem. 

I'll try to get some pics up to compare our two problems and maybe we can help each other. My buds aren't really thickening yet so I hope to change that over the next few weeks.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dankness1234 said:


> First post for me but I've been here following some lowryder threads. I've got 10 in a grow box in my basement. 4 plants about 6 weeks old. They are flowering but are showing the same problem signs as your babies. I haven't done nutes or epsom salts but some friends have suggested I try that to fix the problem.
> 
> I'll try to get some pics up to compare our two problems and maybe we can help each other. My buds aren't really thickening yet so I hope to change that over the next few weeks.


 
sweet man yea i'll be uploading pics in a few days. 

peace


----------



## KolorBlind (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Crazytrain

Sorry Im just now getting around to replying, my phone started bugging out on vacation and Im just now getting back.

I would not worry one bit about the discoloration of your leaves right now. When the plants start to develop buds they steal energy from some of the fan leaves and upper leaves to grow the buds. I have grown 2 Diesel Ryders with nothing but water and they would discolor off & on as the buds fattened. The ones I am growing now are getting nutes and molasses, and aside from the plants getting larger nothing else has been effected. The leaves still do that even with good nutes.

Feel free to check my minifridge thread to see the before & after pics of my current Diesel Ryders. The pics I took before vacation showed many yellow leaves on the plants, and the pics afterwards show that they are looking much much better.

I would just keep a good watering cycle, dont go overkill on any nutes or molasses. If you do use nutes or molasses just use them every other watering and it should work itself out naturally. As long as your buds look healthy there shouldnt be too much to worry about in my opinion.

Best of luck!!
KB


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 20, 2009)

hey guys hows it goin?

Just wanted to start this off by saying thanks to everyone that has given me help or suggestions though out this grow, you know who you are lol. ok with that said today is day 45. Top nugs are starting to fatten up and trich up like crazy. the top nug on the taller plant is looking amazing. next watering will be with nutes and will be using mollasses with every other normal watering without nutes. most of the large fan leaves have fallen off but its k. everything else is looking good. any thoughts on how much longer? i haven't checked the trichs yet becaude i don't want to break the, as i'm sure they are still clear. but i'm thinking another 2 weeks or so.


so thoughts, suggestions, comments?? lay em on me.

peace


----------



## President Kush (Jul 20, 2009)

Your grow was looking beautiful man.. how did everything turn out? I'm interested to see how much harvested.

I'm glad I found this thread as I am planning to do the exact same thing, except with Diesel Ryder seed using a hydro equipped case. Look for my grow thread, coming soon! For now it's time to blaze


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 20, 2009)

President Kush said:


> Your grow was looking beautiful man.. how did everything turn out? I'm interested to see how much harvested.
> 
> I'm glad I found this thread as I am planning to do the exact same thing, except with Diesel Ryder seed using a hydro equipped case. Look for my grow thread, coming soon! For now it's time to blaze


 
hey man thanks for checking out my grow,
the plants are still growing so i haven't harvested yet. this case came with a small hydro tub that would alllow for 2 plants. i started 0ff with 4 seeds so i went with what i knew how to grow in which was soil.

take it easy bro
peace


----------



## President Kush (Jul 21, 2009)

Oo shi--

I didn't notice that your last post was from this morning. 

I'll be following your thread closely, it looks like you're doing exactly what I'm planning to do except with soil and lowryder instead of hydro and dieselryder. I just hope my plants will fit within the case.

Good luck with your harvest mang, I'll let you know when I start my grow.



crazytrain14 said:


> hey man thanks for checking out my grow,
> the plants are still growing so i haven't harvested yet. this case came with a small hydro tub that would alllow for 2 plants. i started 0ff with 4 seeds so i went with what i knew how to grow in which was soil.
> 
> take it easy bro
> peace


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey crazytrain
The LR#1 takes 8 weeks or 56 days to finish so your plant should be ok to harvest any time. I used to let them go 65 - 68 days for a bit of extra kick.

Hey KolorBlind
Not sure that was correct advice you gave out there. Plants shouldn't change colour on a regular basis. They should be green all the way and fade progressively to yellow during flowering. Anything else is likely to be a sign of sickness or deficiency.


----------



## parkercky (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet looking man, I bet your getting excited.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 21, 2009)

parkercky said:


> Sweet looking man, I bet your getting excited.


yea man i'm pretty pumped.

thanks for all of your responses. i will be watering with nutes today. hopefully fatten those suckers up lol.

peace yall


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 22, 2009)

President Kush said:


> Oo shi--
> 
> I didn't notice that your last post was from this morning.
> 
> ...


 
hey man, the link you posted is the same exact case i have, i just chose to grow in soil.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Jul 24, 2009)

how many colas did you get on that with the lst?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 24, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey guys
> 
> i know i just uploaded pics yesterday but today the top leaves near the buds are starting to get some sort or purple or red color on them. i fed with nutrients yesterday. not sure if it is normal. first 3 pics are the taller plant. next 3 are of the bushier one any comments or suggestions?
> 
> peace


 
one of my first grow was a lowryder.. and it had the same colors that yours has... that means they are almost done!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 24, 2009)

iBlaze DrO said:


> how many colas did you get on that with the lst?


so far one main one and 3 smaller ones. check out the pics. plants ares till growing.



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> one of my first grow was a lowryder.. and it had the same colors that yours has... that means they are almost done!!


thanks for posting those pics man, they look amazing. what lighting were you using? obviously i would have bigger plants with a bigger pot and bigger lights but i'm having to be sneaky lol


peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 24, 2009)

yo

so today starts the 7th week for these lil ladies, 49 days old. they started flowering on day 19. but the first 5 pics are of the taller plant and last pics are of the bushhier one. i think i will be letting em grow for another week maybe week and a half so try and fatten up the buds a lil more. other than that everything is going well. starting next wed i will throw in 2 daylight bulbs to try and make them a lil more potent. enjoy the pics.

any comments or suggestions?

peace


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks for posting those pics man, they look amazing. what lighting were you using? obviously i would have bigger plants with a bigger pot and bigger lights but i'm having to be sneaky lol


peace[/QUOTE]

yea man i was using a 400 watt HPS .. i got a lil bit under 3 Oz. off this one plant alone.. u have a great grow going on nice job.. +Rep


----------



## President Kush (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like it's almost time to harvest, those buds are really starting to fill up. +Rep!! I can't wait to start my PC case grow and see the process in person.

LAX, was that 3 oz right after harvest or after drying?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 26, 2009)

ok so the plants are 7 weeks 2 days old now. i have checked the trichs and they are mostly cloudy/milky with a few amber. i'm going for a heavy couch lock so should i wait til more amber trichs show up?

thanks for everyones responses on this grow.

peace


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 26, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> ok so the plants are 7 weeks 2 days old now. i have checked the trichs and they are mostly cloudy/milky with a few amber. i'm going for a heavy couch lock so should i wait til more amber trichs show up?
> 
> thanks for everyones responses on this grow.
> 
> peace


 
u should chop between 65-70 days old..


----------



## President Kush (Jul 27, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> ok so the plants are 7 weeks 2 days old now. i have checked the trichs and they are mostly cloudy/milky with a few amber. i'm going for a heavy couch lock so should i wait til more amber trichs show up?
> 
> thanks for everyones responses on this grow.
> 
> peace


Didn't know you could affect the high by harvesting at a certain time. If it works, that's sick.

Sour/NY Diesel is a local favorite so I'm gonna be trying diesel ryder for that nice Indica buzz. If LR2 gives the same kind of high, I might just grow one of each.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 27, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> u should chop between 65-70 days old..


i would let em go longer but i am about to graduate and move home so i have to have them dried and halfway cured byt he tie i move out. plus i am already seeing amber trichs so that makes me think it will be sooner than that.





so any other thoughts bout when i should chop em down?

peace yall


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey hows it goin everyone,

so today is day 53. looking real dank. i think maybe another week, i checked the trichs and barely any amber mostly milky. top nugs have fattened up real nice like ha. the first 4 pics are of the taller plant and the rest are of the wider plant. i watered yesterday with nutes and probably won't feed again just water and mollasses.

so any thoughts or suggestions?

peace


----------



## tanman1990 (Jul 29, 2009)

Those are sexy plants you got there dude. Congrats


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 29, 2009)

tanman1990 said:


> Those are sexy plants you got there dude. Congrats


 
thanks man i've really been enjoying this whole process
peace


----------



## SM0KED0G (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice work crazy train. I am doing almost the exact same thing. Seeds are in (LR2) and just waiting on case to arrive. Ordered the same one you're using here. Couple questions for ya on your beautiful looking ladies here...

1. Do you know how long from chop to smoke?

2. Do you think Hydro would grow too tall in that case? I'm thinking of just buying the soil grow version only with out all the hydro equipment.

3. How's that odor block (comes with case) working for the smell?

4. Did you use distilled water for all your watering/nute solution feeding?

Thanks for writting this up. I'll be watching closely as you wrap things up and I'm sure looking back at this thread for direction. Much appreciated and nice work. +REP

~SMOKE~


----------



## tanman1990 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would like to know the answers to these questions as well


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 29, 2009)

SM0KED0G said:


> Nice work crazy train. I am doing almost the exact same thing. Seeds are in (LR2) and just waiting on case to arrive. Ordered the same one you're using here. Couple questions for ya on your beautiful looking ladies here...
> 
> 1. Do you know how long from chop to smoke?
> 
> ...


 
hey man

1. it said online for my seeds seed to harvest in 2 months.
2 . it could get a lil tall but you can always lst it or use a scrog screen
3. i usually have to keep the case open while its on because it would get to hot inside it if i didn't so the ona block think is kinda useless, but i close it when the lights are off and leave it int here and it works good lol.
4. yes i use distilled water to mix with my nutes and with my waterings.

thanks for checkin out my grow man. good luck with yours send me a link when you get it going.

peace


----------



## Guustav (Jul 29, 2009)

yo crazytrain mate first things first ... awsome grow! really looks sick
one thing i would like to know is the smell a problem? i read your using a ona block does it work nicly? the reason i ask is i plan on doing a similar grow ( perhaps not in pc) and smell really is an issue for me.

any help would be sweet   
gl & hf with harvest!!!


----------



## bu4 (Jul 29, 2009)

looks awesome

I bought the same case you got from mrgrowpro  waiting for it to arrive so i can do my own stealth grow!


----------



## SM0KED0G (Jul 29, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey man
> 
> 1. it said online for my seeds seed to harvest in 2 months.
> 2 . it could get a lil tall but you can always lst it or use a scrog screen
> ...


Thanks for hittin me back so quick.

Your reply led me to ask a couple more ?'s if you don't mind:

I was wondering how long until you can smoke them from current day or once you cut them. How long to cure?

Also, have you tried closing the case with lights on and seeing what the temp is? I was planning on leaving mine closed (live in an apt) but if I had to leave it open, I guess I could match my light schedule to match my needs. How strong is the smell of your fine looking ladies at this stage?

Thanks again. Much appreciated! I hope my first grow yields these kinda results. A+

~SMOKE~


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Jul 29, 2009)

Those lowrider look like the shit, and with the case....and like 60 days to finish. Thats nuts.


----------



## scooby snacks (Jul 29, 2009)

HarvestFest2010 said:


> Those lowrider look like the shit, and with the case....and like 60 days to finish. Thats nuts.


 

what an a-hole- comes on this thread just to bash someones grow-WTF


----------



## bu4 (Jul 29, 2009)

scooby snacks said:


> what an a-hole- comes on this thread just to bash someones grow-WTF


i think you misread, he said it looks like "the shit".


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 29, 2009)

SM0KED0G said:


> Thanks for hittin me back so quick.
> 
> Your reply led me to ask a couple more ?'s if you don't mind:
> 
> ...


 
hey bro,

i check my riu alot so no prob lol ok i have tried leaving it closed with the lights on and it gets up to 88 to 92, which is way hot. i live in an apt and just leave the panel off with a fan on em. then i never gets above 80. granted that i have my ac on. the smell is noticeable but not that bad. smells nice lol.
i will be cutting them in a week, i will let them dry for 5ish days then cure for at least 3 weeeks. after i smoke a bowl or two to sample my fruits.

hope that helped

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 29, 2009)

Guustav said:


> yo crazytrain mate first things first ... awsome grow! really looks sick
> one thing i would like to know is the smell a problem? i read your using a ona block does it work nicly? the reason i ask is i plan on doing a similar grow ( perhaps not in pc) and smell really is an issue for me.
> 
> any help would be sweet
> gl & hf with harvest!!!


hey dude

i have replied to a few guys bout this one, i leave the side panel open while the lights are on because of heat. and the smell is noticeable but not real real strong. with the panel closed the ona block works fine, makes everything smel like carmex lip stuff lol

peace bro


----------



## scooby snacks (Jul 29, 2009)

bu4 said:


> i think you misread, he said it looks like "the shit".


 

LOL, yeah your right, my apologies to everyone

I think it's time to smoke one

rock on


----------



## mowux (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey dude ur case looks awesome, how are those lights wired up? could u possibly take a picture of it or is it some kind of adapter?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 30, 2009)

mowux said:


> Hey dude ur case looks awesome, how are those lights wired up? could u possibly take a picture of it or is it some kind of adapter?


 
i bought the case as it is so i didn't do any of the wiring. ill take pics and post em tomorow for ya.

peace


----------



## magicman1987 (Jul 30, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> i bought the case as it is so i didn't do any of the wiring. ill take pics and post em tomorow for ya.
> 
> peace


id love to see pics of the case as well, im starting a v.similar grow, but i built my own pc case, ive got 3 fans in thier to keep the temps down.

id love to see the plant in the case, so i have a idea of how tall it is.

also, what size pots are you using?..

can you post wet and dry weights if you can?... would love to see how much im potentially looking at, 

+rep!

thanks


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 30, 2009)

magicman1987 said:


> id love to see pics of the case as well, im starting a v.similar grow, but i built my own pc case, ive got 3 fans in thier to keep the temps down.
> 
> id love to see the plant in the case, so i have a idea of how tall it is.
> 
> ...


 
alright so there have been a few dudes asking for pics of the case. so here they are. there is more than enough room for these 2 plants.if you look you can see how much room there is under the plants, i jsut have stuff under em so they are closer to the lights.
the only thing i would change is to cut a hole in the top and put a fan directly above the lights to suck air out and cover it with some sort of vent, but i don't have a jig saw. if it had this i believe i would be able to leave the panel on at all times. gold cord is for lights black is for the fans.

thanks for all the responses. i'll be posting pics on friday morning of the plants again.

peace


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey fella

Plants look real good. Not sure you need any help, you done fine on your own 

That case sounds a bit dodgy if you can't close the door with the light on. I assume you weren't told about that little problem. Did you rattle any cages about it?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 30, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Hey fella
> 
> Plants look real good. Not sure you need any help, you done fine on your own
> 
> That case sounds a bit dodgy if you can't close the door with the light on. I assume you weren't told about that little problem. Did you rattle any cages about it?


 
hey man,

i have things going pretty good i just was wondering if you had and suggestions lol. but yea i emailed he guy back and told him bout the temps getting into the high 80's low 90's. he pretty much said get stronger fans. but when i move out of this apt i'm planning on putting a computer fan above both lights and a duct to hide the light and i think it should be fine then.
thanks for stoppin by though.

peace dude


----------



## Bon3z (Jul 30, 2009)

Damn, that's a pretty slick set up! I've been wanting to try a Lowryder grow for a while now. If you don't mind sharing, where did you obtain the seeds from?


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 30, 2009)

So tell him to send stronger fans or your money back.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 30, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> So tell him to send stronger fans or your money back.


i bought it on ebay in may i dunno how well that would go over.i don't mind leaving the door open here because its just me here but when i move i will have to make a change. what size fans do you run in yours?


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like you got 4 x 80mm. I use 2 x 80 + 1 x 92mm all running at 7.5 volts but in a totally different setup.


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 30, 2009)

Seriously dude. In the UK the law is called the sale of goods act. It means that if you buy a kettle and it doesn't boil water then you get your dosh back. I think paypal deal with it for 90 days so drop them a mail. You have nothing to lose.
As it happens I got the money back when I had to do it and they never asked for the goods back either, so I got a shiny new intercooler for the 1jZ


----------



## Guustav (Jul 31, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey dude
> 
> i have replied to a few guys bout this one, i leave the side panel open while the lights are on because of heat. and the smell is noticeable but not real real strong. with the panel closed the ona block works fine, makes everything smel like carmex lip stuff lol
> 
> peace bro



sweet man thanks for the help 

your grow looks pretty cool man i cant wait to try one myself 

ciao


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok so i lied, no pics today but i will post some on sunday when i get back in town. watered this morning with straight distilled water. probably going to put 2 daylight bulbs in there wheni get back to boost the potency of these sweet ladies.

peace


----------



## DankBudds (Jul 31, 2009)

This is cool... 
What size pots are they?


----------



## SM0KED0G (Jul 31, 2009)

have you been on 18/6 schedule the whole time?


----------



## Bon3z (Aug 1, 2009)

Theyre looking very nice.


----------



## IGrowChronic (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice Plants, i think im going to try a pc grow soon.


----------



## IGrowChronic (Aug 2, 2009)

oh and crazy train, you misspelled lowryder in your signature... if you care


----------



## SM0KED0G (Aug 2, 2009)

DankBudds said:


> This is cool...
> What size pots are they?


I just purchased the same PC case. It is 8.1" wide (I believe) so you could fit up to 8" pots in there probably but I don't think it would be a great idea b/c it would probably restrict air flow. It looks like crazy train has atleast two inches of extra room in there so I'm going to guess his are 6" diameter pots which would provide more room for air flow and they are somewhat domed at the bottom which takes up even less space down low by the fans so those look like ideal pots, really. Gonna have to get me a couple of those!

~SMOKE~


----------



## SM0KED0G (Aug 2, 2009)

That edit was at 4:20. That is worth a bump^^ Damn, I'm high!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 2, 2009)

SM0KED0G said:


> have you been on 18/6 schedule the whole time?


yea i have been on 18/6 the whole time



Bon3z said:


> Theyre looking very nice.


word thanks



i will be posting pics tonight its day 58. i'll be checking trichs tonight.

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 2, 2009)

those LR plants u have look lovely...what site did you order them from? and what strain are they if i may ask....buds look lovely...let me know how they smoke homie


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 2, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> those LR plants u have look lovely...what site did you order them from? and what strain are they if i may ask....buds look lovely...let me know how they smoke homie


 
seeds came from www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com. they strain is lowryder #1. we'll do.

peace bro


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 2, 2009)

hey guys hows it goin,

today is day 58. i checked the trichs and all cloudy/milky. so i htink i may start flush with next watering. or is that a good idea? 


then the age old question....HOW LONG TIL YALL THINK I SHOULD CHOP?


thanks for your responses

peace


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 2, 2009)

damn, those are some nice colored little plants man, i think i gave it to you already, but +rep if i could


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 2, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> seeds came from www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com. they strain is lowryder #1. we'll do.
> 
> peace bro



o ok appreciate it. Which company did u actually order from? Lowlife?


----------



## striker87413 (Aug 2, 2009)

i really look forward to see how much ur harvest is and how tall are ur plants?


----------



## v12xjs (Aug 3, 2009)

LR#1 are ready from 56 days but a little longer helps potency.
Flushing is done so you don't end up getting a nasty taste from smoking the nutes in the plant. You'll need a week of flushing at least and I prefer 2 weeks. I guess you can work out a chop date from there.


----------



## DBT1984 (Aug 3, 2009)

i'd chop those baby's now. real sweet grow pal.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 3, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> damn, those are some nice colored little plants man, i think i gave it to you already, but +rep if i could


thanks dude



SimplyBaked said:


> o ok appreciate it. Which company did u actually order from? Lowlife?


i'm pretty sure they came from joint doctor



striker87413 said:


> i really look forward to see how much ur harvest is and how tall are ur plants?


hey man plants are about 7.5 to 8 in tall, they would be taller but i lst'd em



v12xjs said:


> LR#1 are ready from 56 days but a little longer helps potency.
> Flushing is done so you don't end up getting a nasty taste from smoking the nutes in the plant. You'll need a week of flushing at least and I prefer 2 weeks. I guess you can work out a chop date from there.


sweet thanks for the input bro. starting flush with watering tonight

thanks for all the responses everyone. i'm starting flush tonight. any ideas on how much i might yield?

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 3, 2009)

yeh i cant wait until u harvest those..i def wanna see!


----------



## President Kush (Aug 3, 2009)

Those buds are looking beautiful man, hopefully we'll be seeing harvest pics next week.

Good thing you mentioned cooling issues with that case. I'll have to think of a way to mitigate the problem as I can't have any odor coming from the grow.


----------



## Tang (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow. I just read this entire thing and it has been extremely helpful as I was just thinking about doing something like this. Thanks for this.

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 3, 2009)

Tang said:


> Wow. I just read this entire thing and it has been extremely helpful as I was just thinking about doing something like this. Thanks for this.
> 
> peace


 
good deal man glad this could help. hit me up if you have any questions

peace


----------



## President Kush (Aug 3, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> good deal man glad this could help. hit me up if you have any questions
> 
> peace


What is the ambient temp of the room you keep the grow box in? 

If the intake fans are towards the bottom of the case, I wonder if it would do any good to place that side of the case against an A/C vent.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 3, 2009)

President Kush said:


> What is the ambient temp of the room you keep the grow box in?
> 
> If the intake fans are towards the bottom of the case, I wonder if it would do any good to place that side of the case against an A/C vent.


air temps outside the box are around 75-77. temps inside never get above 81, thats with the side panel off and a fan blowing into it.


----------



## President Kush (Aug 3, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> air temps outside the box are around 75-77. temps inside never get above 81, thats with the side panel off and a fan blowing into it.


Damn, that sucks. I can't have the panel off cause smell is an issue. I will have to ask the seller to equip the case with more powerful fans before I buy it. Oh well, we'll see what happens when I start my grow.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 3, 2009)

President Kush said:


> Damn, that sucks. I can't have the panel off cause smell is an issue. I will have to ask the seller to equip the case with more powerful fans before I buy it. Oh well, we'll see what happens when I start my grow.


 
i don't think heat would be as bad if the exhaust fans were mounted higher up on the back but o well.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 4, 2009)

i was just overlooking the pics of ur buds, and it seems like once u chop and dry you might have a hint of purple in there....i kno this dont mean shit..lol i just love purple buds...love the color purple period. and ur buds look fruity!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 4, 2009)

whats up everyone,

so its been since the 27th of july since they have had any nutes. i have watered everyday with straight water or mollasses water. i'm moving out of my apt in 2 weeks so here is what i;m planning on doing. lastnight i flushed it alot with distilled water and this morning and all water that came out was very clear. so lights will be turned off and given 24 hours of darkness and chop wed night. i know it may seem a lil early but i found quite a few of amber trichs yesterday and i am under some time constraints, plus i want to smoke some of this with my college buddies before i graduate and move home. so thats the plans. harvest pics will be posted wed night!!!!!!

anybody have any objections or comments? 


peace


----------



## IGrowChronic (Aug 4, 2009)

looks sweet. im waiting to see the harvest


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 4, 2009)

sounds like a plan...cant wait to see the harvest! how long u planning on drying? and are you going to cure?


----------



## Ummoiforgot420 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey crazy train . whats up man i just skimed over the thread and im curious to see the ending harvest.. ive always wanted to try a pc/ lowrider grow. see if you can get ahold of a scale and post wet and dry weight... looks good man


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 4, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> sounds like a plan...cant wait to see the harvest! how long u planning on drying? and are you going to cure?


planning on drying thursday til they are dry enough to partially snap the stems so maybe 5ish days. gunna smoke a test bowl or 2 then let it cure for a good month.



Ummoiforgot420 said:


> Hey crazy train . whats up man i just skimed over the thread and im curious to see the ending harvest.. ive always wanted to try a pc/ lowrider grow. see if you can get ahold of a scale and post wet and dry weight... looks good man


i deff have a scale and will be posting the numbers.

thanks for the responses

peace


----------



## Jukster (Aug 4, 2009)

looks good man. please let us know how the smoke goes! 
try water curing some =]


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 4, 2009)

yeh i was gonna say a month is perfect...if u can resist lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 4, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> yeh i was gonna say a month is perfect...if u can resist lol


well i'm gunna be graduating from college in a few weeks so its more of a stock up thing so i won't have to buy back home. i might have to be clean for a month so i can get a decent job. screw the man lol

peace


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 5, 2009)

been following your pc grow and im impressed. im surprised how fast your lowryders grew. waitin to see some harvest pics and dry weight. im gonna guess 3/4 of an oz... based on nothing


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 5, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> well i'm gunna be graduating from college in a few weeks so its more of a stock up thing so i won't have to buy back home. i might have to be clean for a month so i can get a decent job. screw the man lol
> 
> peace


they have ways to get around that...all u need it 3 days..but thats a convo for another day  but yeh i feel u on stocking up..always better to grow your own!


----------



## Jukster (Aug 5, 2009)

hey crazytrain i have a some questions
to start off i was wondering if you grew them in the case entirely? that is from seed to the end of the flowering period
i guess im a little confused cuz i see them out of the case more often near the end of the thread..
and finally how big is the size of your case?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 5, 2009)

Jukster said:


> hey crazytrain i have a some questions
> to start off i was wondering if you grew them in the case entirely? that is from seed to the end of the flowering period
> i guess im a little confused cuz i see them out of the case more often near the end of the thread..
> and finally how big is the size of your case?


they were grown entirely in the case, made for better pics taking em out. read one of the first posts i say the size near the begining.

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 5, 2009)

hey everyone so i started cutting at 915 and finished around 1130. took a while. but ended up nice i dont think i'm gunna meet my 22 gram mark that i wanted but i will have at least 17 which isn't bad considering for the size and i was using cfl's. anyways here are the pics. i weighed the main stem nugs only and both were around 17 grams. o and friends decided to make salad out of fan leaves? it was not very good. saving the trimmings to make butter.

peace yall i can't wait to smoke a fat bowl on monday or tuesday.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice Harvest


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 5, 2009)

iBlaze DrO said:


> Nice Harvest


 
thanks man


----------



## Jukster (Aug 6, 2009)

buds are looking very good to smoke!!
lol and when you said u made a salad i thought u meant some kinda salad smoke.. not edible haha


----------



## IGrowChronic (Aug 6, 2009)

looks good... wonder what your dry weight will be...


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 6, 2009)

nice harvest dude!

id eat that salad  looks good

you doin anything with your trim? a little hash, blunt fillers, maybe wrap a blunt in honey soaked leafs


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 6, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> nice harvest dude!
> 
> id eat that salad  looks good
> 
> you doin anything with your trim? a little hash, blunt fillers, maybe wrap a blunt in honey soaked leafs


 
well the salad was pretty bitter lol but i saved the trimmings to make butter, got lazy and put em in the freezer. i'll make it on sunday when i get home


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 6, 2009)

yeh man harvest looks real nice...b sure to let me know how they smoke, im thinkin about ordering lowryder#1 nd 2....ur buds look fruity!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 9, 2009)

whats up everyone i jsut weighed it and i got 15 grams. not bad for a dwarf autoflower strain. i know how to make it better now for next round.just smoked a test bowl TASTES SOOOOO FRUITY AND SWEET!!!!!!!!!! tad bit harsh at first but that will be gone after a good cure.

peace yall and thanks for all the commets and help through out this grow.


----------



## v12xjs (Aug 9, 2009)

Wicked grow mate 
Grats on that harvest.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 9, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Wicked grow mate
> Grats on that harvest.


 
thanks man ++rep for your help

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 9, 2009)

yeh man nice...repd!


----------



## tanman1990 (Aug 10, 2009)

+ rep man, I have enjoyed this grow. Congrats! Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 11, 2009)

tanman1990 said:


> + rep man, I have enjoyed this grow. Congrats! Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


 
thanks man i am deff already enjoying it. very sweet fruity tasting soo good and such a good high

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 11, 2009)

i will def get this strain on my second grow! i promise! lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 11, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> i will def get this strain on my second grow! i promise! lol


if you do go ahead and spend the extra money and get femminized seeds. i would have had 4 females in that box but only ended up with 2. o well its nature lol. let me know when you start that and i will deff watch it closely.

peace bro


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 12, 2009)

aite homnie no prob


----------



## hiphopireland (Aug 12, 2009)

nice buds dude wanna try a pc grow now  thanks for the inspiration


----------



## President Kush (Aug 18, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> whats up everyone i jsut weighed it and i got 15 grams. not bad for a dwarf autoflower strain.


That's a little more than half an O, not bad. I wonder how the yields are with diesel ryder.



> i know how to make it better now for next round.just smoked a test bowl TASTES SOOOOO FRUITY AND SWEET!!!!!!!!!! tad bit harsh at first but that will be gone after a good cure.


It looks phenomenal compared to almost anything on sale in the NYC area, +rep. I can't wait to do a PC grow now . How will you be improving the yields of your next grow?


----------



## mcone (Aug 18, 2009)

great work, nice harvest for a comp case! looks extra dank


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 18, 2009)

mcone said:


> great work, nice harvest for a comp case! looks extra dank


 
what up guys

ive been away for a week or so...college graduation and such, but thanks for the responses. it smokes real good. i will be cutting a hole in the top and adding 2 more fans.

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 19, 2009)

whats the high like from it?


----------



## wheezgethigh (Aug 22, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey everyone so i started cutting at 915 and finished around 1130. took a while. but ended up nice i dont think i'm gunna meet my 22 gram mark that i wanted but i will have at least 17 which isn't bad considering for the size and i was using cfl's. anyways here are the pics. i weighed the main stem nugs only and both were around 17 grams. o and friends decided to make salad out of fan leaves? it was not very good. saving the trimmings to make butter.
> 
> 
> peace yall i can't wait to smoke a fat bowl on monday or tuesday.


how tall and wide did they get my grow box is 2ft wide 21 in tall would lowrider fit


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 22, 2009)

wheezgethigh said:


> how tall and wide did they get my grow box is 2ft wide 21 in tall would lowrider fit


yea man my box was the same exact size. 

simply baked-the high is very good, sweet tasting bud. its a slight up beat couch lock. i like it alot

peace


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like that lowrider stuff is pretty nice

Great job


----------



## dalo818 (Sep 10, 2009)

were can you get one of those things with the numbers on it?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 12, 2009)

dalo818 said:


> were can you get one of those things with the numbers on it?


 go to walmart i think they ae like 5 to 10 bux


----------



## elithefaust (Sep 12, 2009)

Damn looks real nice watched whole thing start to finish. im planning growing a whole bunch of those lowryders outdoors.


----------



## arcticvapors (Sep 29, 2009)

nice job man...the fucking salad cracked me the fuck up...people in my office now think i'm insane!!

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 1, 2009)

arcticvapors said:


> nice job man...the fucking salad cracked me the fuck up...people in my office now think i'm insane!!
> 
> peace


 
haha good stuff bro. thanks i had alot of fun with this grow.

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 18, 2009)

Whats up everyone,

so like i said i was going to cut a hole in the top of the case and change the lighting. i directed the original 4 fans so they are sucking air into the box. I added one fan directly above the light. it is a 120mm fan exhausting all the air out. I did away with the 4 23w bulbs and got a 125w cfl grow bulb for 45 bucks at my local grow shop. along with all that i lined the inside with panda film, it was like 1$ for the film and i still have alot over. 

i did a test run for temps for 12 hours. in a 77 degree room the inside of the box never got above 81, mainly stayed at 79!!! very exciting because i can now leave the box closed up.

i plan on cutting the bolts down on the top of the case and adding a vent cover that is angled over the top exhaust hole.

anyways here are some pics of the box as it is now and a pic of the lowryder top nug that has been cured since the harvest.

any other thoughts or suggestions for anything else to add to the box?

peace yall


----------



## v12xjs (Oct 18, 2009)

Great pics. The fan looks like a real neat job and the temps speak for themselves. I'm jealous as fuck 
Hard to find any faults but if I'm being picky I'd prolly put some rubber around the U-bolt as it's pretty close to the contact metal on the tube, just to be on the safe side.
I've read a few things that suggest cfl's put out the best light at the end of the tube, so a 45 degree reflector at the end of the bulb should help to point that down. I just use a triangular tube of carboard stuck in the top corner of the case with some mylar on the side facing down into the case.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 19, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Great pics. The fan looks like a real neat job and the temps speak for themselves. I'm jealous as fuck
> Hard to find any faults but if I'm being picky I'd prolly put some rubber around the U-bolt as it's pretty close to the contact metal on the tube, just to be on the safe side.
> I've read a few things that suggest cfl's put out the best light at the end of the tube, so a 45 degree reflector at the end of the bulb should help to point that down. I just use a triangular tube of carboard stuck in the top corner of the case with some mylar on the side facing down into the case.


 

yo V,

good idea for the triangle reflector. i made one and covered it in panda film. i also made a vent hood for the top that i will be using some sort of black silicone to hold it on. did another 12 hour test run, temps never got above 79!!!1 freakin great. ill worry bout smell issues later on. im not gunna be growing til january again i just wanted to get this thing done. i'll post pics in a week when i get back from hunting in colorado.

peace bro


----------



## Sidewinder73 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just stumbled on your thread. +rep for an excellent 1st pc case grow. I just started my own pc grow box. I hope I can get some similar results. I bought the same case as you, but I added a 70 Watt HPS along with the cfl's it came with. I added a fan in the corner to knock the heat down and it pushes the hot air towards the exhaust fans, so mine stays right at 80 degrees, which should be ok. Mad props to you though!


----------



## woy12 (Oct 19, 2009)

man i have just sat here and read this whole thing and its legit dude props for sure ... im in the same situation your in and i am gonna try one of these grows during the semester ... would i come out cheaper if i just built my own cpu grow box??? i want the same design you have now ... a few more questions if you don't mind ... what brand of nutrients did you use? what does flushin do and what is mollasses? 

thanks man this shit was great ill hollar when i start my grow


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 22, 2009)

woy12 said:


> man i have just sat here and read this whole thing and its legit dude props for sure ... im in the same situation your in and i am gonna try one of these grows during the semester ... would i come out cheaper if i just built my own cpu grow box??? i want the same design you have now ... a few more questions if you don't mind ... what brand of nutrients did you use? what does flushin do and what is mollasses?
> 
> thanks man this shit was great ill hollar when i start my grow


 
yo sidewinder-case looks good man good luck with the grow hit me upw ith a link when you get it going.



yo wo, i used flora nova nutes. flushing removes all the excess chemicals from nutes fromt he plant, makes it a better tasting smoother smoke. mollasses is like sugar you can get it at any grocery store

peace


----------



## dalo818 (Oct 27, 2009)

suscribed +rep


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 29, 2009)

anybody else have any comments/suggestions for the new box setup?

peace


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 30, 2009)

just read the whole thing... great grow.. you should try LR#2 next tym.. much better yield and potency... anyway, im subscribing.. keep us posted man.. peace


----------



## om3gawave (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey man, really love this stuff. I'm very interested in trying the Lowryder #2 or Nirvana's Short Rider.

Where'd you get your seeds and how much did you spend? Sorry if its been asked...I didn't every page


----------



## dcrypter (Nov 10, 2009)

Personally I am a fan of the ghost hunter dvds you have there ! Lookin good, and cool!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 11, 2009)

om3gawave said:


> Hey man, really love this stuff. I'm very interested in trying the Lowryder #2 or Nirvana's Short Rider.
> 
> Where'd you get your seeds and how much did you spend? Sorry if its been asked...I didn't every page


hey dude ordered from http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/ they were like 7 bucks, this was lowryder #1 not fem 



dcrypter said:


> Personally I am a fan of the ghost hunter dvds you have there ! Lookin good, and cool!


haha you like? thats great yea just grabbed some dvd cases from round the house


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 17, 2009)

just read your whole thread as promised and i am really impressed with what the case allowed you to do...i needed a wider pc case.. mine was skinny as fuck.... i say you could have lst'ed a lil more, but you know that as you mentioned... i bet it must be hard not really being in control or even certain of how much veg time... i'm vegging my next go round a lil more... like i did this last 12/12 and i think i will proly veg the next go round for about a month... month and a half or so... i know it will increase my yeild... just curious as to how much... one question, i though you got 1 male and 3 fems... was the runt a male? if you said it was, i dont recall it... i just wasnt sure if you gave up on it since it was a runt, or it was a male.. sorry bout the rambling.. i am about to have to go get stoned... peace and let me know when you get another thread going...
rep+


----------



## bluntedLINY (Nov 18, 2009)

How did you combat the smell during flowering with the pc case?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 18, 2009)

bluntedLINY said:


> How did you combat the smell during flowering with the pc case?


 
i used an ona block, gel used to absorb odors,, and i didn't really care that much so my apt smelt like ganjas lol


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah.. i miss that smell... i guess i will be familiar with it again next time i start flowering...
have you started a new grow yet crazytrain?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 19, 2009)

micro.grower said:


> yeah.. i miss that smell... i guess i will be familiar with it again next time i start flowering...
> have you started a new grow yet crazytrain?


nah man i wish. i graduated from college in august and have been living back home with the parents so i can't start again til i move out in january or feb. pretty gay i wanna get growing again SOON!! but until then ill just lurk round here and try to help people and learn as much as i can.

peace dude


----------



## Khemist49 (Nov 19, 2009)

i have the same case, growing in the DWC though, i'll post pics, have a female mango that just started to bud =) happy to see someone else with the same case have some success. Good Job


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah man, i understand... but with it being a pc grow, do you think you could just throw it in your closet and let it do its thing? just wondering... i understand if you cant... at least your learning shit in the mean time...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 19, 2009)

Khemist49 said:


> i have the same case, growing in the DWC though, i'll post pics, have a female mango that just started to bud =) happy to see someone else with the same case have some success. Good Job


awesome man, i would like to see a few pics of the dwc workin. i jsut feel more comfortable growing in soil. but i want to do a grow using the hydro setus it came with.
peace bro thanks for stoppin in



micro.grower said:


> yeah man, i understand... but with it being a pc grow, do you think you could just throw it in your closet and let it do its thing? just wondering... i understand if you cant... at least your learning shit in the mean time...


i could, when the first grow was going on my dad came to my apt and visited for a day while the lights were off and it was a foot from him, granted they were a week old and had no smell, but still he had no idea he thinks its just an old comp case a friend gave me lol. i could try to get away with it but my parents have no idea i smoke and id like to keep it that way lol.

peace brotha


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

i totally understand.. i doubt i would have grown at home (parents house) either... not that they didnt know i smoked, because they did... but its pretty disrespectful to the parents... if i had a kid growing some bud in my house and i didnt know about it, i would be pretty pissed... not because they were growing, just because they didnt tell me... i dunno, i guess i will deal with that when the tyme gets here... did plants put out alot of smell when they were flowering? my one micro palnt didnt really put off too much of a smell..cept like the fresh green garden sorta smell... not like a weed smell... at least not to me, but i do blow down in muh house alot, so maybe that is why i didnt notice it... whatever is clever homie...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 20, 2009)

micro.grower said:


> i totally understand.. i doubt i would have grown at home (parents house) either... not that they didnt know i smoked, because they did... but its pretty disrespectful to the parents... if i had a kid growing some bud in my house and i didnt know about it, i would be pretty pissed... not because they were growing, just because they didnt tell me... i dunno, i guess i will deal with that when the tyme gets here... did plants put out alot of smell when they were flowering? my one micro palnt didnt really put off too much of a smell..cept like the fresh green garden sorta smell... not like a weed smell... at least not to me, but i do blow down in muh house alot, so maybe that is why i didnt notice it... whatever is clever homie...


'

yea man i hear ya on that. the smell was kinda strong but i didn't really try to hide it cuz i had my own apt back at school. and i was smokin all the time to so over time i just got used to it lol kinda weird you know how if you havent smoked you can smell it if someone is but if you have smoked everything smells fine and not like pot lol it was one of those kinda things for the whole grow lol

peace


----------



## Tunda (Nov 20, 2009)

Read and repped. Very nice grow I too been thinking about growing some lowrider strains but not sure how good they would do outdoor mold resistance wise. Gotta love the fact that it harvested in two months from seed. I'd put a bunch of those stealthy plants in the mountains.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 20, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Read and repped. Very nice grow I too been thinking about growing some lowrider strains but not sure how good they would do outdoor mold resistance wise. Gotta love the fact that it harvested in two months from seed. I'd put a bunch of those stealthy plants in the mountains.


word. thanks for checkin out my grow dude. and i think in the mountains would work great. not sure bout mold resistance though

peace


----------



## Khemist49 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just a few pics off my phone, bad quality but you can get an idea of what they look like, first 2 pics are 1 week in the DWC system, last pic is about 5 weeks into it. Should give it a shot.


----------



## Khemist49 (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry a boob slipped in there somehow


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 20, 2009)

i personally dont mind the boobage what so ever... are those lowryder strains khemist? or where you just showing how the dwc works in that pc case?


----------



## Khemist49 (Nov 20, 2009)

micro.grower said:


> i personally dont mind the boobage what so ever... are those lowryder strains khemist? or where you just showing how the dwc works in that pc case?


 
Some Mango Haze LST method, sort of a horizontal growth.


----------



## Khemist49 (Nov 20, 2009)

you cant really tell but the one on the right was a female, once it started to show pistils i began the LST, its looking good so far, lots of bud sites, looks healthy, roots are looking great, super green, no purple or yellow anywhere, and scent isnt too bad either


----------



## Khemist49 (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry the one on the left near the boob is the female, the other one had to be discarded


----------



## Khemist49 (Nov 20, 2009)

i'll post better quality pics tonight so you guys can get an idea of how well this pc case is working, highly recommended


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah, i think i will prolly start lst as soon as i know what sex they are... i will prolly sex the clones and find out like that... i will give them (the clones) to my homie to grow out... i figure if he takes the time to sex them, then he deseves some bud from what fems i have... i inspired this dude to do a microgrow... he was a old time hid/hps grower, that got converted to cfl's for stealth and cost...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 20, 2009)

and i do love pc cases... i just wanted to do a bigger grow for myself this time around... i know i can do it small, now i want to do it big (semi)... as soon as i am done with my rubbermaid grow and get some new grow box components, i will prolly reassemble my lil pc box... and do another lil grow in it... only time will tell... i think it would be fun to have a 12/12 grow going on at the same time as a normal vegged out grow... will plants show sex with preflowers before changing lights to 12/12?


----------



## Khemist49 (Nov 21, 2009)

no my plants only showed sex after i switched to 12/12


----------



## Khemist49 (Nov 21, 2009)

Here are some pics, it's my frist grow. White spots are from spidermites, not a problem anymore. Got a ladybug to clean house =) enjoy!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 22, 2009)

yo kemist 

looks real good man, i just got back in town fro my ranch. not much beats smoking numerous bowls and deer hunting. i think i will be trying a grow for sure with the dwc tub the case came with.

peace bro


----------



## mleads (Nov 27, 2009)

i couldnt tell which plant was which again Kemist......can ya take another boob pic.......i mean bud pic again?


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah that would be amazing... another bud shot, i mean boob shot... lol... just fucking with ya... that scrog shit seems like it would be a pain in the ass when it comes to harvesting... do you just let it grow into the screen and the rest will sorta canopy out and fill the screen? or at least in theory i'm sure...


----------



## Khemist49 (Nov 28, 2009)

i trained the plant to grow horizontally and left about 8 inches of vertical space as soon as it started to bud. budsites will just rise through the screen and i push the fan leaves under the screen. freeing up the airspace and giving the budsites more light... its looking better every day, i'll post more boob pics... i mean bud pics in about a week or so once the buds are really showing


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 29, 2009)

Khemist49 said:


> i trained the plant to grow horizontally and left about 8 inches of vertical space as soon as it started to bud. budsites will just rise through the screen and i push the fan leaves under the screen. freeing up the airspace and giving the budsites more light... its looking better every day, i'll post more boob pics... i mean bud pics in about a week or so once the buds are really showing


word looks good. how often are you feeding?


----------



## Khemist49 (Dec 1, 2009)

once a week, buds are looking awesome =)


----------



## hardroc (Dec 19, 2009)

nice pc grom man +rep


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 19, 2009)

hardroc said:


> nice pc grom man +rep


hey thanks hardroc. can't wait to do it all over again with the new set up.

peace


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 24, 2009)

nice grow man!!curiouse howmuch your pc box was on ebay??(im not going to buy one)the kind of thing i would like building and using just for fun.+im helping a good freind setup a little grow,depending what he wants to spend it will either be a pc box with cfl or tent(3x3) with 150hps or 250hps.
you inspired me to make a pc boxthanks!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 26, 2009)

400Whps said:


> nice grow man!!curiouse howmuch your pc box was on ebay??(im not going to buy one)the kind of thing i would like building and using just for fun.+im helping a good freind setup a little grow,depending what he wants to spend it will either be a pc box with cfl or tent(3x3) with 150hps or 250hps.
> you inspired me to make a pc boxthanks!!


 
hey dude case was 255 i think? lol but buiding it for yourself would be the best and cheapest idea. i shopped mine up after the first grow and put aound 65 bucks into it. worth it to do it right the first time. thanks for checking out the grow

peace bro


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (Dec 27, 2009)

she's lookin good check out mine


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 27, 2009)

nice i thought you were going to say around $500,when i was looking at them awhile ago they were about thatmuhc.
im looking for a large tower,and a 150hps, i want to cooltube it and mount ashigh as possible in the case.
i think it be insane for making chrystally nugs on little plants.lol
Peace out


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been following this thread, You did really good! Props! I'm currently trying to get all the stuff together for a PC grow box, but all I have is a Mac box.. lol! 
I have a question about Lowryder. Is it real resin(y)? I prefer smoking blunts, addicted to the motor function.. How does is smoke in a rilo? Is there too much resin?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 28, 2009)

ThinkingGreen said:


> I've been following this thread, You did really good! Props! I'm currently trying to get all the stuff together for a PC grow box, but all I have is a Mac box.. lol!
> I have a question about Lowryder. Is it real resin(y)? I prefer smoking blunts, addicted to the motor function.. How does is smoke in a rilo? Is there too much resin?


hey dude 

thanks for checkin out my grow. lowryder was pretty reasonous. i prefer not to smoke rillos or blunts, only glass for me. im sure it would smoke just fine after a good cure.

peace


----------



## Khemist49 (Dec 28, 2009)

hey crazy, my baby was just harvested here are some pics.. you gotta try the hydro setup...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 28, 2009)

Khemist49 said:


> hey crazy, my baby was just harvested here are some pics.. you gotta try the hydro setup...


 congrats on the harvest man, looks like it coulda used another week or so. how long was it in flowering? should smoke good though

peace


----------



## Khemist49 (Dec 28, 2009)

BTW guys, trichromes are all cloudy, good thing i didnt follow the red hair theory because i dont like the stoned high, i prefer an active high. So that's why you see so many white pistils


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Dec 29, 2009)

You've actually inspired me to set up a PC box my self. I've been working on the damn thing ALL freaking day!! It didn't seem to tedious... I was wrong.. I'm almost done with it though. I have two smaller fans blowing in a long with a normal sized one. And a huge one for the exhaust. I lined it with Mylar, and the top near the lights, has aluminum foil. For the heat (Girlfriends Idea) 

Is there anything I should make sure of, before I start my grow in it?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 29, 2009)

Khemist49 said:


> BTW guys, trichromes are all cloudy, good thing i didnt follow the red hair theory because i dont like the stoned high, i prefer an active high. So that's why you see so many white pistils


good deal man, everyone has their own preference. at least you got the first grow under your belt. im sure you learned alot form it and now know how to make it better.

peace dude let me know how it smokes



ThinkingGreen said:


> You've actually inspired me to set up a PC box my self. I've been working on the damn thing ALL freaking day!! It didn't seem to tedious... I was wrong.. I'm almost done with it though. I have two smaller fans blowing in a long with a normal sized one. And a huge one for the exhaust. I lined it with Mylar, and the top near the lights, has aluminum foil. For the heat (Girlfriends Idea)
> 
> Is there anything I should make sure of, before I start my grow in it?


hey dude,

well foin actually creates hot spots and can burn plants. i would just mylar the top like you did witht he whole case. do a test run for a few hours or so and see what the high and low temp is. i have a nice digital thermometer that i got at walmart that reads out the high and low temps as well as high and low forthe humidity levels. any pics of the case? hit me up with any questions bro.

peace


----------



## Khemist49 (Dec 29, 2009)

Make sure none of your wiring is exposed, and try to prevent stretching as much as possible. Look into LST, i used this method and it helped the buds get tons of light which i think made a huge difference. Are you growing in soil or hydro? good luck bro!


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (Dec 29, 2009)

thats look delicious


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Dec 29, 2009)

I will post all my pictures from start to finish a little later. Also, I will replace the Aluminum later with some Mylar. Thanks again.


----------



## prebs (Dec 29, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> i could, when the first grow was going on my dad came to my apt and visited for a day while the lights were off and it was a foot from him, granted they were a week old and had no smell, but still he had no idea he thinks its just an old comp case a friend gave me lol. i could try to get away with it but my parents have no idea i smoke and id like to keep it that way lol.



Haha. Yeah Im the same way. Almost got caught a few times cause my dad used to smoke all the time. My mom's naive though, so that's a plus. You plants looked amazing by the way. I've been trying to think up some areas to grow in here at home when I come back from college during break. All I have so far is a nice cabinet in my room and then an old computer case in the attic. And seeing this thread, I think ill use the pc case. And learned a lot from this thread. Thanks


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Dec 30, 2009)

I started a thread with my set up, if you'd like to swing by and check it out. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 30, 2009)

prebs said:


> Haha. Yeah Im the same way. Almost got caught a few times cause my dad used to smoke all the time. My mom's naive though, so that's a plus. You plants looked amazing by the way. I've been trying to think up some areas to grow in here at home when I come back from college during break. All I have so far is a nice cabinet in my room and then an old computer case in the attic. And seeing this thread, I think ill use the pc case. And learned a lot from this thread. Thanks


hey prebs,

glad this could help. i was hoping if i do everything corectly that this could be a very helpful journal to all new pc growers. good luck with your grow dude. hit me up if you have any questions or need any advice.

peace



ThinkingGreen said:


> I started a thread with my set up, if you'd like to swing by and check it out. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


awesome dude shoot me a link.

peace


----------



## prebs (Dec 30, 2009)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey prebs,
> 
> glad this could help. i was hoping if i do everything corectly that this could be a very helpful journal to all new pc growers. good luck with your grow dude. hit me up if you have any questions or need any advice.
> 
> peace



yeah thanks. I have a partycup going on right now but I probably wont start a cabinet or pc grow till around summer when I work a bit more and get some money to get a better set up. But yeah Ill definitely keep this thread and you in mind. thanks


----------



## tescu (Dec 30, 2009)

good shit bro good shit


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 30, 2009)

tescu said:


> good shit bro good shit


 
thanks tescu wish i had more than 2 g's left of it lol

peace


----------



## i need help I'm rookie (Jan 20, 2010)

The place i ordered from gave me 5 autos and they turned out great but yield isnt to much cause of size of plant but it turn around time is great no veg. time! just make sure you cleanse them so you don't get the fert. taste when done (learned that the hard way the first time)


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 20, 2010)

these plants were harvested in august of 09. thanks for the input but that is called flushing. i am no noob sir.

peace


----------



## dark farmer (Jan 21, 2010)

hey crazytrain,

do you have any info on the PC case model or who makes it? I've been looking for a case that size that is also black. I asked the seller, but he didn't want to let go of his secret


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 21, 2010)

dark farmer said:


> hey crazytrain,
> 
> do you have any info on the PC case model or who makes it? I've been looking for a case that size that is also black. I asked the seller, but he didn't want to let go of his secret


 
what up df,

i have no idea on the make or model. it may say but it is in a storage unit till i get my own place. go to anny computer building place and you can buy a hollow case bigger than mine and set it up right the first time. the measurements are on some of the early pages. i bought it on ebay and the seller usually always has em on there. not sure if that helped man.

peace,
ct


----------



## SimplyBaked (Jan 21, 2010)

crazytrain i was wondering do you know if you can reveg a auto...i mean i dont see why you couldnt...i know you cant clone them but as far as reveg idk...would b cool!


----------



## secretforestgarden (Jan 21, 2010)

President Kush said:


> Those buds are looking beautiful man, hopefully we'll be seeing harvest pics next week.
> 
> Good thing you mentioned cooling issues with that case. I'll have to think of a way to mitigate the problem as I can't have any odor coming from the grow.


Hey there, I know this is an old quote but I think I have some insight. I'm running a PC grow myself--in a 7.5x16x24" server. Here's some cooling measures I made into my case.

1) Look for a case that has a front fan mount--for an intake.

2) You're gonna want a more powerful exhaust fan than your intake fan--you might want to custom mount a really high quality 120mm computer fan on the back--and maybe another smaller fan.

3) Buy HIGH QUALITY fans. Go with companies like Nexus or SilenX. You're gonna get the highest CFM per decibel that way.

4) Maybe mount another fan somewhere in your box. I have a super quiet Nexus blowing directly on my seedlings--this "wind" strengthens your plants by forcing them to grow fatter stalks. This also blows heat away from your plants.

5) Wire all your fans into basically a parallel circuit and connect them to an external hard drive power supply (like for connecting laptop hard drives). Like this one: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276554&CatId=3770
Look at the power adapter--it should easily connect to a molex connector with a little rewiring. Look at a molex schematic.

6) Use regular PC fan filters--this helps keep light in during light hours and keep light out during dark hours. This will also cut down on odors just a little bit.

7) For odor: Use Ona Block gel cans. They work really well; they bond to organic molecules (like terpins--responsible for the smell of cannabis). Put one or two of these next to your intake fan.

 Stay away from HPS or MH for a PC box grow. They're simply too hot and to cool quietly. You would need an intensely powerful fan which would be loud and effectively ruin any stealth.

9) Use CFLs. Even 4 CFLs in a box can generate a significant amount of heat. Make sure you have big, quiet PC fans.

10) Consider a LED supplement form of light. Check out 50w LED panels from SenLed.com. They're 12x12" and 1.25" thick. They boast 10mm LEDs--all for under $100 Now you can take off the back cardboard panel with a screwdriver and remove the panel from the frame. You can then clip off the excess contacts on the back of the LEDs. I then covered my whole back of my panel with two layers of industrial grade duct tape. This got my panel down to around 1/2". I just put it right on the side for supplemental light. This panel makes virtually no heat. This allows one to lower the number of CFLs needed. This would lower heat. You could put in a 42w CFL spiral and maybe a 26w spiral--along with the LED panel and you'd be set.

Best,

secretforestgarden


----------



## secretforestgarden (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll be posting pics soon of my setup. Probably tonight. Just search for me and you can see my cool and well-light DIY PC setup.


----------



## secretforestgarden (Jan 21, 2010)

Check out my PC grow. It's a CFL/LED Panel Combo and super stealth.

I'm growing Amnesia Lemon and White Dwarf.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/230898-pc-tower-server-cfl-led.html

I'd love to trade ideas.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 22, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> crazytrain i was wondering do you know if you can reveg a auto...i mean i dont see why you couldnt...i know you cant clone them but as far as reveg idk...would b cool!


hey man hows it goin,

you might be able to, but i would think it would be better to jsut re plant a new seed. auto's flower by age not photoperiod which im sure you know. i honestly don't know the answer to this but i don't think i would try.

peace dude



secretforestgarden said:


> Check out my PC grow. It's a CFL/LED Panel Combo and super stealth.
> 
> I'm growing Amnesia Lemon and White Dwarf.
> 
> ...


hey dude thanks for the input. here is a link to the page that has my case and its current mods on it https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/204894-pc-case-lowryder-grow-20.html 125w daylight cfl, 4 80mm intake fans and one 120mm ehxaust fan. i plan to make the carbon filter in the diy section made by wolfmanzen. real good idea just been lazy and haven't built it yet.

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Jan 22, 2010)

only reason i ask is because reveg accounts for a much healthier plant since the root system is already established...i dont think nething bad would come from it..if anything the plant will produce better quality buds...then again i may b wrong...i might try this out!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 23, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> only reason i ask is because reveg accounts for a much healthier plant since the root system is already established...i dont think nething bad would come from it..if anything the plant will produce better quality buds...then again i may b wrong...i might try this out!!


try it and lemme know man, ive just never heard of anyone doing that.

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 23, 2010)

yo simply 

i was just thinking bout that a lil more and why i don't think it would work. autos flower no matter what time schedule....so how would you even start to re-veg? changing the timing wouldn't even matter it would just keep growing on its life cycle and eventually die. I COULD BE WRONG but ive been thinking bout this quite a bit lol what do you think?

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Jan 23, 2010)

aaahhhhhh...yeh now that im sober i see exactly what your sayin! lol...my bad


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 23, 2010)

no prob dude it was a good hard thinkin lol 

later dude


----------



## SimplyBaked (Jan 24, 2010)

do u currently have a grow going? or do u plan to? because im about 3 days into mine and would like to do a grow to grow comparison


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 25, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> do u currently have a grow going? or do u plan to? because im about 3 days into mine and would like to do a grow to grow comparison


 
yo

nah man i dont have anything growing atm. been living with the parents since i graduated. so until i find a job and move out i can't grow. pretty lame i want to grow so bad since i re did my case. kinda wish i was still in school so i could lol. what strain are you growing shoot me a link.

lata


----------



## XxTwoJointsxX (Feb 17, 2010)

just read your grow from start to finish, im growing in a space a little bit bigger than your pc so i'm lookig forward to reaping the rewards, ive enjoyed your journal and written down some handy tips that ill be using for my grow! glad you got some good smoke out of it brother...

well done, 'nuff respect


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 18, 2010)

XxTwoJointsxX said:


> just read your grow from start to finish, im growing in a space a little bit bigger than your pc so i'm lookig forward to reaping the rewards, ive enjoyed your journal and written down some handy tips that ill be using for my grow! glad you got some good smoke out of it brother...
> 
> well done, 'nuff respect


 
thanks dude. shoot me a link if you start up a grow journal. 

peace


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 20, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yo simply
> 
> i was just thinking bout that a lil more and why i don't think it would work. autos flower no matter what time schedule....so how would you even start to re-veg? changing the timing wouldn't even matter it would just keep growing on its life cycle and eventually die. I COULD BE WRONG but ive been thinking bout this quite a bit lol what do you think?
> 
> peace


Yes you are correct.. if you try and veg it, it wont matter it would just use whatever light your giving it and attempt to flower. IF you happened to succeed in keeping it in veg then the only thing I can see happening is it gets larger doesn't bud then dies.


----------



## ilovatoke (May 17, 2010)

Just finished reading the thread. That was very informative so thatnks a lot for all the time spent doing it. A quick question for you, if you had to do it again would you do anything different? thanks again


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 17, 2010)

ilovatoke said:


> Just finished reading the thread. That was very informative so thatnks a lot for all the time spent doing it. A quick question for you, if you had to do it again would you do anything different? thanks again


i would have cut a whole in the top and used 4 42w cfls instead of 4 23w. i also would have lst'd a little more on the taller plant. but my case is set up differently now. click the link to my current grow. you will see how it it set up. thanks for reading the whole thing. lemme know if i can help ya out with anything else.

peace bro


----------



## ilovatoke (May 24, 2010)

Just checked your new set up its looking great. Ill have to try and set up a journal for the one im doing, lol its not gonna be great cause the temp is way to high at the moment. Thanks for the advice crazytrain

peace


----------



## rainz (Jun 6, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> congrats on the harvest man, looks like it coulda used another week or so. how long was it in flowering? should smoke good though
> 
> peace


I mean no disrespect by this but why did you harvest when most of the pistils are still white?? It would have been better to leave it a week or 2 more by the looks of things, but well done anyway mate


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 6, 2010)

rainz said:


> I mean no disrespect by this but why did you harvest when most of the pistils are still white?? It would have been better to leave it a week or 2 more by the looks of things, but well done anyway mate


that was not my harvest. look a few pages back and you will see it. that was a dude sharing his pics.


----------



## BlueChronic (Jun 18, 2010)

I Would say sanitize your pc grow case before every grow just to be sure you have a lesser chance of getting bugs. I know you didn't really have a bug problem this time, but ya never know when that pesky bug crawls his way in there haha.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks for the tip man. i make sure to whipe it down with bleach and water once a week. so i got that stuff on check. check out the current grow i have goign in it.

later dude


----------



## ran4it2 (Jul 4, 2010)

man the bud that came off the lowrider is looking real sexy!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks dude it was real tasty


----------



## lince (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi there crazytrain, I wanted to get some info about the lowryder, do you remember how many liters were the pots you used ? and how tall did the plant get ?

Thanks buddy.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 6, 2010)

maybe 1 or 2 liter pots. bout 9inches tall


----------



## lince (Sep 7, 2010)

Appreciate it dude


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 7, 2010)

no prob

peace


----------



## Jloi (Sep 21, 2010)

Great grow and PC case!

I had 2 questions, how loud are the fans now that you up graded to a larger size? And how was the smell coming from the pc case (slight / strong like stunk)? I havent done a lowrider before and was wondering? 

Jloi


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jloi said:


> Great grow and PC case!
> 
> I had 2 questions, how loud are the fans now that you up graded to a larger size? And how was the smell coming from the pc case (slight / strong like stunk)? I havent done a lowrider before and was wondering?
> 
> Jloi


hey dude thanks for checking it out. the fans aren't to loud. i mean you can hear it when you are in the room. the smell was pretty strong with lr before i did the mods since the case was open. now that i keep it closed and use an ona along with carbon filter sheets it does the job. click the link in my sig for the perpetual auto. most recent journal. have a blueberry auto going right now.

peace


----------



## Jloi (Sep 23, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey dude thanks for checking it out. the fans aren't to loud. i mean you can hear it when you are in the room. the smell was pretty strong with lr before i did the mods since the case was open. now that i keep it closed and use an ona along with carbon filter sheets it does the job. click the link in my sig for the perpetual auto. most recent journal. have a blueberry auto going right now.
> 
> peace


Sounds good I'll check it out. Funny thing, today. Now that my state no longer allows smoking in doors my job was throwing away air purifiers and I managed to get a 
"zontec pa600" generator for free! Hope this thing works like they say they do!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 23, 2010)

man that is sweet grab another and ill pay ya for it lol


----------



## Jloi (Sep 24, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> man that is sweet grab another and ill pay ya for it lol



I'll look around to see if there are any left, cant guaranty anything though. I know there's a few smoking rooms left that haven't been cleaned up yet. If there is any left I'll hit you up! And don't worry about being raped on the price for the "zontec". If I do find anymore, I'm getting it for free.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 24, 2010)

Jloi said:


> I'll look around to see if there are any left, cant guaranty anything though. I know there's a few smoking rooms left that haven't been cleaned up yet. If there is any left I'll hit you up! And don't worry about being raped on the price for the "zontec". If I do find anymore, I'm getting it for free.


 
sounds good man if you do happen to find one ill deff pay the shipping


----------



## Jloi (Sep 28, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> sounds good man if you do happen to find one ill deff pay the shipping



Sorry man, they are all gone. I'm guessing others where eying them up also! I'll keep a eye out thought!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 28, 2010)

no prob man thanks


----------



## Average Greens (Oct 18, 2010)

likin this!


----------



## heyimrchills (Oct 19, 2010)

just finished reading the entire thread. Love the grow motivational for me growing the LR#2


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 20, 2010)

good deal man glad you could get something out of it


----------



## j6s6u6 (Jan 20, 2011)

Crazytrain...these things look amazing!
I just read through this hole grow and u did a damn good job,
I love the size of them,and the colors...and that the buds looked coated with resin
So these are lowrider 1? Like the ones that came out before lowrider #2?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks! yeah these were lr#1. lr#2 was made to produce more and has more sativa in it.


----------



## strifeFire (Feb 4, 2011)

this thread answerd Alot of my question of a pc grow box. thank you again and enjoy the smoke


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 5, 2011)

glad it helped you out bro. the smoke has long been gone. this grow was completed in july 09 lol


----------



## spliffywizard (Feb 5, 2011)

are you still using the large single bulb crazytrain in the pc or back to the smaller ones?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 5, 2011)

single large and one small of opp spectrum. click the link in thee bottom of my sig for current grows


----------



## bignigjames (Oct 9, 2012)

bu4 said:


> i think you misread, he said it looks like "the shit".



yeah I thought the same thing then I noticed the "the" in there lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 10, 2012)

lol funny stuff, cant believe this journal was from 2008


----------

